# Bug pumper 2020



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

This year I am taking on spring projects on both front and back lawns. Our springs here in the PNW are long and fairly mild, making for great spring seeding. 
My goal for my front lawn is to be in proper form for a near Poa Annua free lawn for 2021. I did a complete Reno last year, but lost the battle in one section to Poa as I didn't get my Pre emergent down in time. 
The goal for the back lawn is pretty much the same goal as last 5 years. Level out the lawn where I installed a drainage system.

Here are some photos of my front last summer 






2 weeks ago I applied my first round of roundup on the heavily infested areas of Poa. The rest of the lawn I hand pull if I see any, and it's not bad at all. 
I've applied 2 rounds of Glyphosate so far. 



As it's dying I'm out there removing as many seed heads as I can. Man there's a lot in those areas!

I've got 6lbs of Seed Superstores SS1002 TTTF mix from the renovation and I bought 10lbs of 4th millennium TTTF to overseed with this spring. My lawn is mostly full sun but the areas that I killed will be shade once the Jap maple fills in.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Last fall was my first time using Prodiamine. What a game changer (when applied at correct timing) I've always had Poa Annua in the back lawn. This spring hardly any Poa at all.

My first year in this house I fixed some major drainage issues in the back lawn with a mini X and some free labour from the pops. 


The 3 trenches are tied together at the far end and both down spouts at the back of the house are as well. The pipe then ties into my (nice) neighbours drain system which is connected to a catch basin. Where there once was standing water in June, is now grass.
Ever since though, I've been chasing low spots in in these trenches. This year is no different. 
April 6 I brought in a couple yards of top dressing mix. I did not fallow like I probably should have, but was eager to get going.





April 7 was seed down, 10 lbs of Pangea PRG going heavy in the trenches and overseeding the rest.
Also put down minimum rates of all 4 N-ext bio-stimulant pack as well as 1/2tsp of Tenacity.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

April 15





Pretty much up to date now. The people in this forum are a great bunch, and I learn here daily. So thanks to those that chip in.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

TTTF at 1". Actually looks better in the photo then real life. Scalped it down from 2.75" and I don't think it liked it hahaha.



Tomorrow re seed the kill spots with leftover SS1002 tall fescue blend, and overseed whole yard with 4th millennium, Peat moss, and Tenacity.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Trying to get ahold of the massive Poa problem in the front corner. Won't be caught late again for pre emergent this year.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Seed down today. Tomorrow there is a big push of rain then it's supposed to sprinkle some every day for the next week or so.
The corner by the driveway is a low spot, the old driveway drains to it somewhat. Pretty sure I'll have some washout in that corner, but it's back to work tomorrow for 4 daysI've got plenty of leftover seed to take care of any washouts.

Also gave the back it's first cut since over seed. 
Front and back got minimum rates of N-ext bio stimulant pack.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

It's the small things in life that make us happy...
4th millennium TTTF in the PNW. 
8 days since seed down on the front.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Absolutely hammered by rain over the weekend. Had some relief Sunday. Just as everything was starting to sprout. It looks like I got away fairly well in the end. Pooling water in a couple of spots and threw out a bit of seed in those areas, but over all what's germinated is still standing proud. Favourable weather in the forecast. 
Back lawn is filling in nicely, and with the weather coming should be able to start working the HOC back down.

In the past, I have had issues with leggy Grass after overseeds. Some areas the grass looks stemmy and raged after a cut. I wonder if anyone has scalped it down to lower then their desired HOC to get past this? Kind of like a Bermuda spring scalp?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Bug pumper Show us some updates.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Ya I've been slacking in the journal department... 
Applied my first ever PGR this evening in the back lawn along with FAS. 
.25oz/k of Anuew
3.0oz / 2.5oz of FAS
.5oz CA
2tbsp NIS. 
My rates for FAS before this were slightly higher, but this will be my second time spraying with CA and first time ever PGR. Here are some pictures of the lawn this afternoon after a cut before I sprayed. I like doing the double fats as that's about the spray pattern of my nozzle.







Also got my flag installed exactly 18 days late... She doesn't argue much with me when it comes to the outside of the house... but let's just say I was lucky to even get it on the shed.



I had the cedars topped in the back today, and spent too long cleaning up little wood chunks in the grass after they had cleaned up and left. Never got around to cutting the front today. Hopefully I can get a cut tomorrow and get some pictures. I am having a hard time capturing how incredibly dark green the front lawn is in real life. I am thrilled with the colour it has. 
Hopefully more for tomorrow.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Something tells me I'm going to really enjoy the new sprayer.

"I like doing the double fats as that's about the spray pattern of my nozzle."

Looking good. Nice touch with the flag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

@Baretta i find the blue tip that comes with it is perfect for that much swath. I'm 6'4 and hold the nozzle around knee height. I haven't felt I needed to purchase a Teejet for foliar apps. I'm sure I'll end up getting one some day. I should have just bought one when I purchased the air induction teejet.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

Really enjoying the front these days as I rarely see Poa seed heads anymore. It's been a spring / summer of hands and knees hand pulling what pops up due to a spring overseed. 
July 21 put down 25lbs of granular Humic acid
Yesterday .5oz prodiamine watered in immediately with .5". 
I'd like to get some Anuew down for the first time in the front, but I'm still under my last application of Propiconazole and I don't want to over apply. 
I'm more looking for Poa seed head suppression and colour/quality in the front then I am looking for growth suppression. Still seeing some damage from what I've ID'd as leaf spot but it seems to be slowly getting better. I'm all out of fungicide but have a split with a fellow hoser coming up soon.







Stripes have been burned in the last 3 mows. Time to change up next mow.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking G-Double O-D! You have a nice domination line their, Sir...and you most professionally ran the striping pass on the border from the house towards the street, to accentuate the dark stripe against the neighbor's lawn. Yup, we turf nuts notice stuff like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Stripes and color are spot on!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Bug pumper Still dominating the neighbour? Ha!

You quietly sneaking in a reno? :airquote: I think we need some updates.

I'm lovin' the dark green colour from my fall reno.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

@Baretta sorry for the delay, here's some shots from the other day. Tried checkerboard pattern on the front and turned out great. Hard to capture both directions in one picture lol




Some bleaching remains in the back from my last app of tenacity on the creeping bent. Seems to be smoked for now but I expect it to poke its head up next year again. 
Enjoyed the last cut on the back lawn without ever having to pickup dog poo first. 
This guy comes home today



There won't be any renos going on here this year as both lawns have had both split apps of prodiamine for the fall Poa. Not sure I'll be able to do a full reno next spring but maybe a really hard scalp and Mazama overseed. I have had luck introducing KBG into the back lawn this way in the past.

I am struggling with what I'm going to do with the back lawn once the dog arrives... we are a front yard family. Being in the culdesac with all the kids nobody plays in the back yard. I've always had free reign on the back and it's been the front I've had to time my apps accordingly. Maybe I'll still get to keep my back lawn LOL.


----------

